# Galaxy II



## wrongway

A lady in town gave me this yesterday. Not sure what I'll do with it. Probably not worth much. I do like the two tone head tube and the lugs are semi-fancy. Ever heard of one of these? Says made in Taiwan R.O.C.


----------



## T-Mar

This is very low end bicycle by virtue of the stamped dropouts, steel rims, steel cottered crankset, etc. It is almost certainly a contract manufactured, private label brand for a retail chain. However, certain features such a the crankset spider design, front derailleur, sidepull brakes and contrasting head tube place this newer than the boom era models we typically see. I'd place this into the 1980s and possibly even the 1990s. Is it 10 or 12 speed?

There are some obvious issues besides the normal wear and tear. The stem is sitting abnormally high and probably well above the minimum insertion mark. The rear brake caliper is sitting at a strange angle, so either the bridge mounting hole was drilled oversize or at an odd angle. The front valve stem is not sitting square to the rim and will soon be cut, if it not already.


----------



## bulldog1935

70s bike boom Taiwan bike.  The name is an attempt to shirt-tail Dawes' flagship model, though I'm sure there is no business relation there.  
the same bike is talked about on this thread, but no real information there
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/366053-galaxy-bikes.html 
it was a thoughtful gift


----------



## wrongway

Hey, at least the fork isn't bent....I'm always getting those! lol I'm going to pass it on down the road. It says 'Par Excellence' on the head tube and is a 'Precision 10 Speed'. I was attracted to the two tone head tube. It's too short, though, so off to the swap meet. I find I enjoy researching and exploring what a bike is as much as working on them and riding them.


----------



## T-Mar

It is extremely unlikely that the subject bicycle is from the "70s bike boom". The bicycle has what appears to be top tube brake cable tunnels which were extremely rare during the early 1970s boom, even on custom and professional level bicycles. The major European manufacturers started incorporating this feature in the very late 1970s (Raleigh - 1979, Peugeot - 1979, Motobecane - 1978) and even then, only on the high end models. The major Asian and American manufacturers followed later (Fuji - 1981, Schwinn - 1982). Budget bicycles typically used cable stops during the boom and occasionally used clamps or clips. Cable tunnels did not trickle down to this level until well into the 1980s.


----------

